# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Εδώ δοκιμάστε διάφορες λειτουργίες >  test

## amastro

τεστ με imgur





[IMG]<blockquote class="imgur-embed-pub" lang="en" data-id="TH8LF9p"><a href="//imgur.com/TH8LF9p">View post on imgur.com</a></blockquote><script async src="//s.imgur.com/min/embed.js" charset="utf-8"></script>[/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ndlns

Το τεστ δεν πέτυχε, εγώ δεν βλέπω τίποτα... 

Το έχω ξαναπεί. Με smartphone και Tapatalk (δωρεάν εφαρμογή στο market) είναι πανεύκολο να βάλεις φωτογραφίες. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

Το πιο.ευκολο ειναι το Tapatalk, αν ηταν και δωρεαν το ανεβασμα βιντεο θα ηταν ακομα καλητερο 

Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Εγώ από το pc στη δουλειά, βλέπω την τελευταία φωτό.

----------


## amastro



----------


## ndlns

Τώρα φαίνεται! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro



----------


## amastro

"Μπορει ενα απλο μελος να κανει αντιγραφη εικονας μετα απο δεξι κλικ απ το imgur και να κανει επικολληση απλη εδω σε καποιο ποστ; "

Όντως Δημήτρη, μια χαρά δούλεψε. Copy-paste.

----------


## jk21

Ανδρεα το εκανες με απλη αντιγραφη επικολληση οπως προτεινα εδω *Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum*  ;

αν ναι επιβεβαιωσε και σε εκεινο το θεμα να ξερουν τα μελη στο μελλον

----------


## jk21

μαζι γραψαμε ... μια χαρα !

γραψτο και εκει

----------


## amastro

Μάλλον εσύ πρέπει να το γράψεις. :: 
Μου το δείχνει κλειδωμένο.

----------


## jk21

ωπ το ξεχασα  ... χαχαχα

----------


## Flifliki

http://imgur.com/13Lsww5

----------


## jk21

Oλυμπια δες πως την ανεβαζεις ευκολα για να εμφανιζεται


<< Αντιγραφη εικονας >>






και μετα απλα << Επικόλληση >> εδω

----------


## Flifliki

Ευχαριστω! Θ ανεβασω αυριο τη νεα παρεα του Φιφη μου!!

----------


## TasosM

wertyu

----------

